# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Receta për 'trelece'

## elonnaa

ju lutem me ndihmon i te gjej receten e treleces se me pelqen shume
faleminderit

----------


## MI CORAZON

Perberesit :

1 e 1/4 filxhane caji
1 luge caji baking powder ( ose sode buke )
1 filxhan caji sheqer
1/3 filxhan caji vaj
5 veze
2 luge caji vanilje
1 e 1/2 filxhana caji qumesht te zakonshem
1 filxhan caji qumesht te kondensuar
1 e 3/4 filxhana caji pana(?) ose heavy cream 
1 luge gjelle rum
pak fare kripe

Pergatitja :

Perziejme miellin, soden e bukes ( ose baking powder ) dhe kripen.  Ne nje tas tjeter , perziejme vajin sheqerin dhe vaniljen.Shtojme gjithashtu vezet ( nje nga nje ) deri sa te jene perzier mire. Shtojme gjysem filxhani qumesht dhe ngadale e hedhim tek masa e miellit.  E hedhim tere perzierjen ne nje tave dhe e pjekim per 30-40 minuta ne 325 F .

Pasi piqet mire e hedhim ne nje pjatance me ane te ngritura. E shpojme kekun ne 20-30 vende me pirun. E veme te ftohet ne frigorifer per nja 30 minuta. Ne nje ene rrahim 1 filxhan qumesht te zakonshem , 1 filxhan qumesht te kondensuar, 1 filxhan pana dhe rum. Ngadale e hedhim kete mase mbi kekun. E leme ne frigorifer edhe per 1 ore tjeter duke e shtypur me luge , ne menyre qe keku te thithe qumeshtin. 
Ne nje tas perziejme 3/4 filxhani pana , 1 luge caji vanilje dhe 1 luge gjelle sheqer. E rrahim deri sa te krijohet nje mase e njetrajtshme e me te lyejme siperfaqen e kekut. E sperkasim me kanelle dhe me fruta te fresketa ose recelra te tyre.


 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Eagle

> Perberesit :
> 
> 1 e 1/4 filxhane caji
> 1 luge caji baking powder ( ose sode buke )
> 1 filxhan caji sheqer
> 1/3 filxhan caji vaj
> 5 veze
> 2 luge caji vanilje
> 1 e 1/2 filxhana caji qumesht te zakonshem
> ...


kanella bente mire per te rujt linjat, thoshte nje gazete njedit... si ia hedh ( *****) kanellen ti korason, te bluar apo te therrmuar... :xhemla:

----------


## ALBA

> Perberesit :
> 
> 1 e 1/4 filxhane caji
> 1 luge caji baking powder ( ose sode buke )
> 1 filxhan caji sheqer
> 1/3 filxhan caji vaj
> 5 veze
> 2 luge caji vanilje
> 1 e 1/2 filxhana caji qumesht te zakonshem
> ...


MI CORAZON ! Ke perberesit se pash qe ke shkruar miell ?
Ku e more miellin qe e perzive
 :buzeqeshje: 

Alba

----------


## MI CORAZON

Alba, 
Une di qe e solla thesin me miell me vete, po si duket qenka shkund rruges. Futi edhe nje cike miell , rreth 1 filxhan e gjysem.  :buzeqeshje: 

Eagle, ...mos po flisje per  renewal of wedding vows ?  :shkelje syri:  I do !  :Lulja3: 
Kanellen si te duash hidhja *tres leches*, po pertove ta bluash lere shkopin e kanelles te terin mbi embelsire, se kush po pyt. (lol)

A ju ka shkuar mendja per ndonje embelsire tjeter, ose ndonje gjelle ...keshtu...me te shku goja leng, se gati jam per t'jua thene.

----------


## elonnaa

faleminderit te gjitheve qe me ndihmuat per gjetjen e recetes.

----------


## MI CORAZON

> faleminderit te gjitheve qe me ndihmuat per gjetjen e recetes.


Te gjitheve ?  Nejse...

Te befte mire  !   :Lulja3:

----------


## Alpha_Virginis

Fantastike. Me ne fund e gjeta receten.
Shpresoj te behet aq e shijshme si ajo qe kam ngrene ne shqiperi.
Faleminderit MI CORAZON :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ela11

si gatuhet trilecja se kam degjuar per te kush e di le te me tregoje si behet ju lutem

----------


## enes bajrami

po ta dergoj ne nje sms

----------


## B@Ne

> po ta dergoj ne nje sms


Po mir ne te tjerve nuk po na ben nder me receten ????  :perqeshje:   :perqeshje:

----------


## DYDRINAS

> si gatuhet trilecja se kam degjuar per te kush e di le te me tregoje si behet ju lutem


http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=tre+leches+cake&oq=tre+lec&aq=0&aqi=g1g-s1&aql=&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=964l2805l0l7708l7l6l0l0l0l0l208l967l1.4.1l6  l0

----------


## symphony

Vërtet, kush di të na e sqarojë shkurt dhe kjartë?
Receta të ndryshme të trileçe-s kam marrë nga google, mirëpo asnjëra s`më doli ashtu siç parashihej. Në fakt, në furrë duket e fryrë mrekulli, porsa e nxjerr nga furra, shfryhet si për inat.  :sarkastik:  Si t`ia bëj? Ku fshihet sekreti?

----------


## ela11

> po ta dergoj ne nje sms


faleminderit po smu be e mire duhet te kete ndonje sekret

----------


## Fiori

Vitin e kaluar kur ishim ne Shqiperi, provova Trilece. Me sa vura re kjo ishte si bakllavaja e 're' sepse kudo qe shkonim na i nxirrnin si dicka te mire...nuk e di, mua nuk me pelqeu dhe aq  :buzeqeshje:  

Gjithsesi, nga sa vura re, menyra si kjo embelsire behet ne Shqiperi ndryshon pak nga menyra si kjo embelsire behet ne Spanje, France apo Amerike. Me poshte do shkruaj receten si ne Shqiperi. Per kete lloj duhet te kini parasysh si c'do embelsire apo kek tjeter qe behet me shume veze, rrahja e vezeve si dhe pjekja duhen te jene shume te kujdesshme qe keku te mos shfryhet gjate apo pas pjekjes.

*Trilece*

_Per kekun_
Miell 200 gr
Sheqer 200 gr
6 kokra veze
1 luge kafeje sode buke
Pak vanilje

*Per lengun*
1 liter qumesht
400 gr qumesht te kondesuar
300 gr qumesht pluhur/ose 400 gr krem qumeshti

Fillimisht ndani vezet e bardha nga te verdhat. Duhet te kini kujdes sepse dhe pak e verdhe e prish densitetin e vezeve te bardha gjate rrahjes. Me pas rrihni vezet e bardha sic mund t'i rrihni per te bere veze te rahura. Pasi te rrihni ta bardhat, nq se vendosni pak ne nje luge apo pirun dhe e mbani ne ajer veza nuk bie, pra eshte rrahur mjaft. 

Ne kete kohe shtoni sheqerin dhe perziejeni me masen e vezeve te bardha. Ketu nuk eshte nevoja t'i rrihni me force sepse kjo perseri prish densitetin. Ne nje ene tjeter rrihni vezet e verdha, dhe pasi keto te jene bere njesh, shtojani vezeve te bardha dhe sheqerit, ngadale dhe duke trazuar vazhdimisht. Ne fund shtojini kesaj mase dhe miellin. Perseri duke perzier vazhdimisht qe mielli te mos ngelet vende vende i pa perzier.

Kekun, hidheni ne nje tepsi dhe lereni te piqet ne zjarr te ngadalte per rreth 30 min. Shikojeni vazhdimisht, por pa e hapur furren sepse ajri i ftohte nga jashte e prish densitetin e kekut. 

Per lengun mjafton qe te perzieni tre llojet e qumshtit. Pasi te jete pjekur keku, lereni te ftohet dhe me pas mund ta shponi me piron ne menyre qe kur t'i hidhni perzierjen e qumshtit ta pije e gjithe buka e kekut. Ne fund, hidhini perzierjen e qumshtit dhe lereni te ftohet ne frigorifer per 3-5 ore. 

Sherbejeni te ftohte me ndonje lloj cokokremi siper/fruta te fresketa ose bajame/lathi.

----------


## MI CORAZON

> Vitin e kaluar kur ishim ne Shqiperi, provova Trilece. Me sa vura re kjo ishte si bakllavaja e 're' sepse kudo qe shkonim na i nxirrnin si dicka te mire...nuk e di, mua nuk me pelqeu dhe aq  
> 
> Gjithsesi, nga sa vura re, menyra si kjo embelsire behet ne Shqiperi ndryshon pak nga menyra si kjo embelsire behet ne Spanje, France apo Amerike. Me poshte do shkruaj receten si ne Shqiperi. *Per kete lloj duhet te kini parasysh si c'do embelsire apo kek tjeter qe behet me shume veze, rrahja e vezeve si dhe pjekja duhen te jene shume te kujdesshme qe keku te mos shfryhet gjate apo pas pjekjes.*


Ndaj gjithmone duhet te theksohet temperatura e pjekjes. Ne rastin e "tres leches" , furra duhet te gradohet ne 350 F ose 180 C.

p.S. Fiori, jo tamam si bakllavaja, por si hashurja me siguri.   :buzeqeshje: 

Pjekja eshte shume me e veshtire se gatimi. I do te tera gjerat precize. Si perberesit, si furren, si temperaturen...po ashtu edhe duart e pergatitesit. (lol)

----------


## symphony

> faleminderit po smu be e mire duhet te kete ndonje sekret


E zbulova sekretin. (lol) Mos e hap furrën ndërkohë që piqet. 
E përgatita mbrëmë, nuk ma mori mendja që do të dilte sikurse ato trileçet në ëmbëltoret e strugës. 
Ishte thjesht një çpërmallje se jo që e kam dhe aq merak.  :buzeqeshje: 

P.s. Recetën e kam me dhjetë vezë...

Fiori, të falemnderit.  :buzeqeshje:

----------

